# All dressed up and nowhere to go



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Got my M14 scoped and ready for the range. Now if the weather would cooperate


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What kind of scopes do you guys have on your 14s???


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

SA M1A with GI parts and SS match bbl. Scope is Redfield 4-12 with range finder. Anyone know what the piece of "junk" is ?


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

looks like the object is some kind of control arm from some type of aircraft or perhaps some sort of tank!!, if it is military if not it could be the steering wheel out of an older CAT loader or something like that. Am I in the ballpark??????


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mines a all USGI parts rifle with TRW major parts built on a Springfield Inc reciever. Sadlak Steel mount with Burris Tactical rings, Burris 3x9x40 Fullfield II scope


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

B-52 yoke The stratofortress sticker gave it away


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe the junk is a yoke off of a B-52. By the way, sweet rifles guys. Have any of youe ever shot in service rifle matches with open sights? I've done it a couple of times with a Garand, and its a blast, and really demonstrates the capabilities of the rifles.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Never shot in a match yet. This is my first rifle with glass. I do prefer to shoot with irons, M14, Garands, M1 Carbine, 1903'A3's. Just did it for kicks. Nice thing is with this mount I can still use the iron sights


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Deadwood, I was a B52 crew chief in the air force. Your junk came out a buff. If I had to say it came out of G model. I sure wish I had junk like that.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

B52D tail # was 56-0620,


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

the first buff I was put on was a D model 56-628 at Dyess. I was a E1


----------

